# Waterproof dog coats.



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have come home today looking like drowned rats! I am very tempted by an equafleece but my two never get cold, in fact they are always hot, and need some sort of thin waterproof covering particularly on their underneath.
I have looked at a couple of coats but they seem mostly to cover their backs which I can rub off easily with a towel.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Mine has a Hurtta raincoat but they are quite expensive especially as you need to buy two. I got it on-line from Muddy Paws. It secures at the top and completely covers the belly.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Kaye, the outdoor overall looks good as it covers the tummy and the legs.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Tess,

I have the Hurrta overall....on the pics below the one I bought was too big for both Betty and Ted but Ted has grown in to it and wears it almost daily.

I tried ordering the next size down for Betty but it was too small so still on the lookout for something for her...the Equafleeces are good but agree they can be a bit warm.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Colin your dogs always model their coats beautifully! I think they could wear an old sack and still look good!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Equafleece do waterproof suits too, a little cheaper than Hurtta, they will also modify the sizing if needed, eg leg length.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Colin . . do they have a covering for their heads??


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

*Hurrta overall coats*



colpa110 said:


> Hi Tess,
> 
> I have the Hurrta overall....on the pics below the one I bought was too big for both Betty and Ted but Ted has grown in to it and wears it almost daily.
> 
> I tried ordering the next size down for Betty but it was too small so still on the lookout for something for her...the Equafleeces are good but agree they can be a bit warm.



I was going to get Mitzi one but then someone mentioned that they can cause more matting. Did you find this with Ted?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ted has quite fine fur and does not matt too easily so it has not been a problem so far....if anywhere I would think it would cause matts on the legs as the ends are elasticated. My pictures are not very good....as far as rain coats go it is pretty cool....the red one was nice on Betty but was not a good fit....they are expensive though.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Tess I was looking for a lightweight rain coat and got this one for Millie










It's from Outhwaites and is a new design. It keeps Millie's chest a top of tummy dry. I also have her tummy groomed short so it doesn't hold the water as much. Knowing she is 60% dry means the wet legs aren't such a bother.

http://www.petrange.co.uk/Dog-Coats...ed-Rugged-Waterproof-Breathe-Comfort-Dog-Coat


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I've seen Millie in her coat and it looks good. I'm very tempted to get this as I'm having problems with the Equafleece causing nasty matts on the legs where they rub.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

http://www.bonniedogs.co.uk/all-in-one-dog-rain-coats-red-blue-p36

I am thinking of getting one like this as it pretty much covers all of them.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

The only thing with the leg covering ones, is they sometimes get in a pickle in them.

Lolly (Flounder1) has a long leg garment, maybe a Hurtz thingy, and somehow she manages to end up with her leg inside the coat. It bit of a wardrobe malfunction. Think Janet needs to get the needle and thread out to solve it


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> I've seen Millie in her coat and it looks good. I'm very tempted to get this as I'm having problems with the Equafleece causing nasty matts on the legs where they rub.


Clare I was thinking of going up a size for Millie. I'm not sure if its shrunk or Millie has suddenly grown, but its just a fraction small on her.  Let me see if my own fits Obi and you can decide.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> The only thing with the leg covering ones, is they sometimes get in a pickle in them.
> 
> Lolly (Flounder1) has a long leg garment, maybe a Hurtz thingy, and somehow she manages to end up with her leg inside the coat. It bit of a wardrobe malfunction. Think Janet needs to get the needle and thread out to solve it


I agree getting a good fit in these can be tricky....and you need not to settle for something that ''almost'' fits. This I have learned and now do not have these
problems!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I bought these today and so far they were fairly easy to put on and kept them pretty dry. They had a good 45 min in the pouring rain and once I had cleaned their feet and faces they were fine!


----------

